# Name this piece, please



## rynvik (Aug 3, 2006)

Been looking all over the net where classical music sites offers short time listenings for classical pieces but could not find the name of this piece.

recorded some of it with a guitar, don't know if it's the right tune or so.. If you recognize it, please post!

http://www.flawless-guild.se/files/Members/lillalönnen/ljud.wav

Best regards,

Martin


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Link`s not working- got a 'not found' error.


----------

